# Excision of Malignant Lesion



## tholcomb (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Fellow Coders,

Patient came in for excision to the Left superior chest, Left lower back, and Right posterior waist code 11604 x3, intermediate repair done to all 3 sites cpt 12032 since the repair is the same anatomical site (trunk) can cpt code 12032 be billed in units also the final incision was 3.0 cm in length all 3 sites I'm confused by the documentation.

Thank you,
TH


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2012)

when you have repairs all in the same area such as trunk, you add the lengths together and bill one repair code with one unit, even though you will have 3 excision codes.


----------



## tholcomb (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you Debra for you help.


----------



## karansinghchauhan (Feb 17, 2012)

I also agree to Debra


----------

